# Thank you all!



## Detox (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey folks, I decided to browse this forum for an hour or so this past Sunday, 2 days before I was scheduled to take my second NREMT exam. I felt that it would be rude of me to just use the information without at least giving a simple thank you. Just got my results, and I did pass 

Thank you all very much for the helpful tips and the shared experiences. If anyone is wondering, I got stopped at question 70 and I'm pretty sure I got the question right. I used quite a few testing materials including the EMT Achieve, Mosby's green book (though this was the easiest one of all), and EMT-Basic Review Manual for National certification (this was the most helpful). I gotta say I didn't study as well as I should have and I dragged on my studying process over a period of a month. I studied for a week, maybe about an hour or two a day, and then I would not do anything for a week lol. Finally, I decided to study intensively for 2-3 days and schedule my second attempt.

The first time I took this test, it was just silly of me to have even signed up. At the time, I just finished my 3 week accelerated EMT course and I decided that I was too smart to study for the NREMT so I went ahead and scheduled the test without studying a single minute after completing my class...and so I learned the hard way 

Now, let me say a few words about the actual exam. For the most part, I felt pretty good about it. It really is just a basic medical exam and like someone on here has stated, if you wish to advance further in medicine then you better get used to these type of exams. With that said, there were some RIDICULOUS questions on the exam, stuff that I couldn't believe anyone had the audacity to put on there. Both of my parents are physicians, and I know how difficult the field of medicine as a whole is...I know enough to know that this kind of stuff should not have been on the exam. I asked them some of these questions (the medial related ones, not the scope of practice of EMT management obviously) after my exam ended and they laughed at me because even they didn't know! My dad has never failed to answer me a medical question. I can't post the exact questions, but for one, the difficulty of these questions were completely irrelevant to the EMT's every day job and two, they do not challenge you in any way other than testing your very, very deep understanding of a few very rare occurrences in the field.

Anyway, that's my rant. Again, thank you all very much! Good luck to all future EMTs!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just ask how do you really know what is relevant and what is not? Since you have not worked as an EMT yet? Not to be picky but many assume that they know what is best, yet have not worked or function as one yet... 

Congrats on passing.
R/r 911


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Congratulations*

CONGRATULATIONS!! :beerchug::beerchug:

Welcome to the world of EMS!! The start of the end of your life has just begun! ^_^


----------



## mikie (Sep 17, 2008)

Detox said:


> With that said, there were some RIDICULOUS questions on the exam, stuff that I couldn't believe anyone had the audacity to put on there.



Without breaking the rules (quoting the test), could you give somesort of example of one of those questions?  The ones that they had such audacity to put on there


----------



## Detox (Sep 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I just ask how do you really know what is relevant and what is not? Since you have not worked as an EMT yet? Not to be picky but many assume that they know what is best, yet have not worked or function as one yet...
> 
> Congrats on passing.
> R/r 911



Because I've been immersed in medicine my whole life. It may not be much and maybe that isn't a proper way to justify it to you but honestly, I would safely say that I know significantly more than the average EMT student. This isn't a case of me knowing what's best...I would never pretend to do that, but I find it laughable that even highly regarded and experienced physicians couldn't answer some of the questions that were on the test. 

By the way, is there any way to know what percentage I scored?


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 18, 2008)

You passed, that's all that matters.  And, for what it's worth, I didn't see anything on the test when I took it recently, that I couldn't see being helpful in the field.  Even the ones where I didn't know the answer.


----------



## marineman (Sep 18, 2008)

I took my EMT-B course last year in fall semester, been working as an EMT-B for 7ish months now and am in paramedic class. If you thought anything on the EMT-B was too deep or whatever you should definitely never take paramedic class. I've never claimed to have the greatest memory (actually I often have to ask my patients name two or three times) but I don't recall anything on the NREMT-B test that wasn't useful in the field.

The only thought I have is that you could be looking at the control questions or whatever they're called. In the sticky topic about changes to the NREMT that R/r posted he talks a bit about those questions, they don't count into your score. Overall if you passed, you passed; don't worry about the questions on the test worry about how you'll treat your patients in the field. A couple EMT's I've worked with in my short career barely passed the class and had to take the test several times but they're fantastic EMT's in the field. The written test has very little influence on how you'll work as an EMT.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

in my psychology class they say you learn more just by studying maybe an hour a day instead of all day the day before/of . wow, i can't imagine what a 3week accelerated course was like. congrats!


----------



## Detox (Sep 19, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> in my psychology class they say you learn more just by studying maybe an hour a day instead of all day the day before/of . wow, i can't imagine what a 3week accelerated course was like. congrats!



It was actually a piece of cake. That's why I thought I'd have no problem with the NREMT. It was Monday through Friday from 8am to 5pm. I had about an hour commute and I would end up playing basketball every day, I'd study the night before for my tests/quizzes and I'd be fine. 

Does anyone know how to find out what percentage you scored?


----------



## rchristi (Sep 19, 2008)

My understanding is that the MREMT test is scored on the basis of how difficult the questions are which you answer correctly, so percentage is not the pass fail criterion. The NREMT website has a good explanation of the test and how it is scored. There are also some threads posted going into detail concerning the test


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Detox said:


> Does anyone know how to find out what percentage you scored?



NREMT no longer gives percentages as the test questions are weight based. Yes, there is an over all percentage but they do not give out the percentage, it is considered a pass/fail alike most board exams. 

R/r 911


----------



## John E (Sep 19, 2008)

*Should let this go...*

but I can't...

I'm trying to understand something here, the original poster who stated "I've been immersed in medicine my whole life" takes a 3 week class, fails their test and we're supposed to understand them when they claim that "there were some RIDICULOUS questions on the exam, stuff that I couldn't believe anyone had the audacity to put on there."

Audacity? So the people who write the test questions, at least one of whom is a regular contributor to this forum, is being audacious when they write test questions that the original poster was unable to answer correctly? 

I think I get it now.

Sounds exactly like what I hear now and heard regularly when I was a Teaching Assistant from other people who failed, it's the test's fault. Uh huh...

There's an old saying that goes like this, "it's a poor craftsman who blames his tools..." Likewise, it's a poor student who blames the test for their own failures.

Congrats on passing the test eventually, guess that whole studying thing made up for the audacity of the test writers.

John E.


----------



## Detox (Sep 19, 2008)

John E said:


> but I can't...
> 
> I'm trying to understand something here, the original poster who stated "I've been immersed in medicine my whole life" takes a 3 week class, fails their test and we're supposed to understand them when they claim that "there were some RIDICULOUS questions on the exam, stuff that I couldn't believe anyone had the audacity to put on there."
> 
> ...



Did you even read what I wrote? I suggest you at least have the decency to see my point of view before trying to make some smartass remark. The audacity comment was in reference to a couple of questions on my SECOND test, the one I *passed*. I never referred to the first test with any such comments, in fact I admitted it was my fault. It's amazing when people try to belittle others with such remarks...guess you're the smart one though so it must be okay :unsure:


----------



## EMTLeen2009 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Hey Congrats on passing! I should be taking that in December... A little nervous:unsure: Hopefully everything will go well


----------



## bstone (Sep 21, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I just ask how do you really know what is relevant and what is not? Since you have not worked as an EMT yet? Not to be picky but many assume that they know what is best, yet have not worked or function as one yet...
> 
> Congrats on passing.
> R/r 911



Shush, Rid, and offer a gratz for passing.


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 27, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


As John E said _"Sounds exactly like what I hear now and heard regularly when I was a Teaching Assistant from other people who failed, it's the test's fault. Uh huh..."_

In my case, my class it really was the test's fault. We were told by the teacher most of it wasn't in our textbooks or notes and to google it, or we'd take em and find out a lot of the questions had the wrong answers marked as right. So I had a lot of relearning to do after I took my class. Although, after many arguments hopefully they've changed all the tests around with the correct criteria and actually teach everything...

And as ChargerGirl said _"in my psychology class they say you learn more just by studying maybe an hour a day instead of all day the day before/of ."_

Are you saying studying all day is bad? Or studying all day just the day before?


----------



## mikie (Sep 27, 2008)

Detox said:


> By the way, is there any way to know what percentage I scored?



What do you call a doctor who graduated last in his class?


----------



## mikie (Sep 27, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> What do you call a doctor who graduated last in his class?



a doctor!

You did pass, and congrats,  now get out there and have some fun!  (figuratively)


----------

